# should chameleons be allowed to smoke pot?



## mikey_mike (May 28, 2015)

http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...t-with-chameleon-is-cleared-of-animal-cruelty

"it seemed to calm the aggressive reptile"
Anyone prepared to post a you tube video of their scrubbie with a bong?


----------

